# Giocare a Barbie/ con Barbie



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
stavo leggendo un articolo in cui c'era scritto "quando ho giocato* a* Barbie" e allora mi ero chiesto se si potesse dire anche "giocare *con* Barbie"? Con una ricerca su Google riesco a trovare frasi come queste con le preposizioni "con" e "a". Ci sarebbe qualche differenza? Mi viene più naturale dire "a Barbie".

Se dico "lei gioca a Barbie" intendo dire il gioco a cui gioca.
Se dico invece "lei gioca a Barbie con il PC" è perché gioca a questo gioco usando il PC, così come posso dire "gioca a Barbie con Barbie" ma sarebbe ridondante dirlo dato che non si gioca a Barbie attraverso Max Steel. Sarebbe questa la differenza tra l'uso delle due preposizioni?

(l'ultimo paragrafo mi è venuto in mente dopo una riflessione sulla questione)

Grazie!


----------



## Fooler

Ciao Gabriel,

Trattandosi di una bambola la sola cosa che direi in modo naturale è giocare *con *la Barbie. Al pc è possibile dire *a *perché si tratterebbe di un gioco *al* computer.

Attendi migliore risposte


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao Fooler,
sembra che tu abbia il mio stesso ragionamento però l'articolo è scritto da uno che ci giocava ma non al PC. L'autore dice "quando ho giocato a Barbie con le mie figlie per la prima volta, un momento che aspettavo da anni, a un certo punto la mia bambola è stata cacciata via[...]".

Sì, attendiamo altre risposte.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
quando i papà e le mamme giocano con le figlie "*a Barbie*", significa che ricoprono dei ruoli, con voci in falsetto e quindi entrano nel mondo immaginario.  È diverso da "giocare *con la Barbie*", perché in questo caso sono le bambine da sole che si divertono a vestire le bambole e a farle agire in varie situazioni.


----------



## ohbice

Concordo (forse fino a un certo punto): quando una bambina gioca *a *Barbie (anche da sola) gioca a fare la mamma, o la sorella, o la sarta, o la dama di compagnia della (delle) Barbie.


----------



## Fooler

Non metto in dubbio quanto detto sopra ma non saprei grammaticalmente dire quale preposizione sia giusta o meno allora. Se è una questione di ruoli non direi _Mia figlia gioca a Barbie/a Ciccio Bello/ a Big Jim _se ad esempio fa loro il ruolo di mamma o sorella/fratello etc


----------



## Mary49

Fooler said:


> Se è una questione di ruoli non direi _Mia figlia gioca a Barbie/a Ciccio Bello/ a Big Jim _se ad esempio fa loro il ruolo di mamma o sorella/fratello etc


----------



## ohbice

Fooler said:


> Non metto in dubbio quanto detto sopra ma non saprei grammaticalmente dire quale preposizione sia giusta o meno allora. Se è una questione di ruoli non direi _Mia figlia gioca a Barbie/a Ciccio Bello/ a Big Jim _se ad esempio fa loro il ruolo di mamma o sorella/fratello etc


Invece io direi proprio così, proprio come dico *gioco a *Lego (e non soltanto *gioco con *i Lego).
Mi sembra ci sia sottointeso un qualcosa come "Gioco al gioco che è l'interagire con le/le Barbie", "Gioco al gioco che è l'interagire con i lego". Con la Barbie interagirò con ruoli come famigliare della bambola, o sarta, o idraulico (se c'è Ken ;-) ).
Con i lego potrò essere elicotterista, o astronauta, o ingegnere se costruisco un battello, o un'automobile, eccetera.


----------



## Fooler

Capisco cosa intendi ma a me suonerebbe strano perlopiù nel tuo esempio *a Lego.*  Se dico _Gioco a nascondino _sono io che gioco _nascondendomi. _Se dovessi dire _Gioco a Big Jim/Zorro _sono io che intendo _essere/fare_ il Big Jim/Zorro senza interagire o essere io una bambola. Ripeto, magari mi sbaglio. Non saprei dirti se si tratta di grammatica o di modo di dire magari regionale.


----------



## bearded

Dalle mie parti (Emilia/Lombardia) una bambina direbbe ''gioco *alla *Barbie'' intendendo 'gioco a fare la Barbie', e ''gioco con la Barbie'' intendendo 'gioco con la bambola Barbie' (prendendola in mano, ecc.).
Gioco ''a nascondino/a nascondermi'', ''ai quattro cantoni'' ecc. non contengono nomi propri.  Sembra che le preposizioni da usare per i giochi siano diverse se  nella definizione del gioco appare il nome di un personaggio.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me (forse mi sbaglio) si tratta della stessa logica che p.e. nel caso di "mangiare spaghetti *alla* Napoleone" (non so se esistano ....) che evidentemente non significa la stessa cosa che "mangiare spaghetti *con* Napoleone".


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me (forse mi sbaglio) si tratta della stessa logica che p.e. nel caso di "mangiare spaghetti *alla* Napoleone" (non so se esistano ....) che evidentemente non significa la stessa cosa che "mangiare spaghetti *con* Napoleone".


Non mi pare che si possa stabilire questa analogia.
Nel caso degli inesistenti 'spaghetti alla Napoleone' (o meglio, ad es. dell'esistente 'filetto alla Voronoff') l'uso della proposizione 'a' è un francesismo: bacio alla francese (= all'uso della Francia), pizza alla marinara (=all'uso dei marinai), filetto alla Voronoff (=come li preparava o li voleva Voronoff)… Non posso citare le corrispondenti espressioni in lingua straniera, ma quest'uso è prettamente francese.
  Invece nel caso di ''giocare alla Barbie'', credo che sia il verbo a reggere la preposizione: giocare a qualcosa .../ a fare qualcosa. Molti verbi reggono specifiche preposizioni o congiunzioni, nelle rispettive ''collocazioni''.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Bearded. Se ho capito bene, allora se esistesse una bambola che si chiama Napolene,  dovremmo dire "gioco *a *Napolene", eventualmente "*al* Napoleone", ma non "alla Napoleone". E' così ?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Grazie, Bearded. Se ho capito bene, allora se esistesse una bambola che si chiama Napolene,  dovremmo dire "gioco *a *Napolene", eventualmente "*al* Napoleone", ma non "alla Napoleone". E' così ?


Sì, secondo me è così. Se gioco alla Napoleone, lo faccio imitando il suo (di N.) stile di gioco.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Se gioco alla Napoleone, lo faccio imitando il suo (di N.) stile di gioco.


Anzi, (in teoria) posso anche giocare a Napoleone alla Napoleone con Napoleone  . Fuori scherzo, questa discussione e stata molto utile, secondo me. Per uno straniero non è sempre facile capire o "indovinare" la funzione delle preposizioni in italiano.


----------



## bearded

Vorrei solo aggiungere che ''alla...'' (alla francese) sottintende 'alla _maniera' _di...


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere che ''alla...'' (alla francese) sottintende 'alla _maniera' _di...


Chiaro, altrimenti davanti al nome di Napoleone si aspetterebbe _a(l)_.


----------



## GabrielH

ohbice said:


> Invece io direi proprio così, proprio come dico *gioco a *Lego (e non soltanto *gioco con *i Lego).
> Mi sembra ci sia sottointeso un qualcosa come "Gioco al gioco che è l'interagire con le/le Barbie", "Gioco al gioco che è l'interagire con i lego".





bearded said:


> Dalle mie parti (Emilia/Lombardia) una bambina direbbe ''gioco *alla *Barbie'' intendendo 'gioco a fare la Barbie', e ''gioco con la Barbie'' intendendo 'gioco con la bambola Barbie' (prendendola in mano, ecc.).
> Gioco ''a nascondino/a nascondermi'', ''ai quattro cantoni'' ecc. non contengono nomi propri.  Sembra che le preposizioni da usare per i giochi siano diverse se  nella definizione del gioco appare il nome di un personaggio.



@bearded , però non capisco bene una cosa. Se una bambina dice "gioco alla Barbie" intendendo "gioco a fare la Barbie" automaticamente deve prendere in mano la bambola, no? Non capisco bene.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> automaticamente deve prendere in mano la bambola, no?


No: la bambina per gioco fa finta di essere lei la Barbie (si veste come la Barbie…): una Barbie di grandi dimensioni.
Un bambino può ad es. anche dire ''giochiamo al Dottore? Io sono il Dottore, tu sei l'ammalato''.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> No: la bambina per gioco fa finta di essere lei la Barbie (si veste come la Barbie…): una Barbie di grandi dimensioni.
> Un bambino può ad es. anche dire ''giochiamo al Dottore? Io sono il Dottore, tu sei l'ammalato''.


Ah ho capito!
Grazie!


----------

